# Good, Free, Vista-Compatible C++ Compiler



## ushigley

Hey,

I just got a new Dell Inspiron 1520 laptop today that is equipped with Windows Vista Home Premium. I have been going around setting up and exploring different things and one thing that I find that is difficult to find is a good, free compatible c++ compiler. I have searchd all over the place with different keywords (I downloaded one but I don't think it was even a compier), but I haven't found a single good free one. Does anybody have one that they use or that they have found that is free? Thanks.


Tell me if you would like more information on my laptop.


----------



## zalery

I had the same problem, looked around, and found one that really works great for me. It's the Dev-C++, however, it's the beta version of one. The regular one didn't work for me. This is what it's called:

Dev-C++ 5.0 beta 9.2 (4.9.9.2) (9.0 MB) with Mingw/GCC 3.4.2

you can find it here, just scroll down a little, should be the first one under downloads, hope that helps

http://www.bloodshed.net/dev/devcpp.html


----------



## kavirane22

I'am also facing same prob.
I need right c++ compiler that runs on vista basic.
Have u got the solution for the prob,plz let me know.
Thanks


----------



## jamiemac2005

Zalery is right, use the GCC compiler... Easiest way is by downloading Dev-C++.

I've always used Dev-C++ on Vista and have never had problems.


----------



## atomicusa

Code::Block is also a very nice one to use on Vista. Plus it provides documentation to handle some bugs that you can encounter when programming under vista (in the wiki part of its website.) 

I used DevC++ for soooo long on XP but unfortunately it's not optimal for Vista. At least, I think so.


----------



## jamiemac2005

I'll agree with that, i've used code::block and liked it =]


----------

